# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  Sigma Software v.2.27.20.01

## asaad wahsh

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Sigma Software v.2.27.20.01**QCOM Tab:*1. Added *IMEI Repair* / *FRP Remove* features support for:*♦ ZTE Blade A6
♦ ZTE Blade V8* 2. Improved software operation for *Huawei LND* models.3. *GUI change for Qcom solution*. 
There were too many phones requiring model selection. 
We decided to rearrange the model list on Qcom tabs into two lists: ♦ The first one for selecting the manufacturer 
♦ The second one for selecting the model.*Android ADB Tab:*New MTK smartphones in the list:*♦ Bgh Joy X2* (MT6735)
♦ *Azumi A40lt* (MT6735)
♦ *iwa Aw790* (MT6735)*MTK Tab:*Improved *IMEI repair* procedure for *Huawei Cairo*, *LUA* and *TIT* models.الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

_مشكور اخي على المتابعة_

----------


## kerkuklu

بارك الله فيك أخي

----------

